# ASi Bus über Klemmen?



## ssound1de (19 Januar 2009)

Gibt es Probleme auf dem ASi-Bus, wenn die Busleitung über Reihenklemmen geführt wird?
Irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## vierlagig (19 Januar 2009)

ssound1de schrieb:


> Gibt es Probleme auf dem ASi-Bus, wenn die Busleitung über Reihenklemmen geführt wird?
> Irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit?
> 
> Danke und Gruß


 
ich habe nur gute erfahrungen damit ... haben ein asi-strang mit stichleitungen über federzugklemmen realisiert. in der pritsche die hauptleitung, die in abzweigdosen über reihenklemmen geführt wird, wovon die stichleitung zur untenstehenden anlage abgeht ... insgesamt 13 stichleitungen ... läuft seit 98 fehlerfrei


----------



## Deltal (19 Januar 2009)

AS-i ist da ziemlich unempfindlich. Hab schon die dollsten Kombinationen auf Schleppkabel zurück auf Flachkabel dann in Multicores zusammen mit anderen Signalen usw. Kein vergleich zu z.B. Profibus wo jede Klemmstelle die Kapazität der Leitung verändert usw..

Probleme mit AS-i bekommste meistens nur bei starker Störung (EMV & Co)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Januar 2009)

....zu beachten ist vielleicht das die einzelnen Adern (braun und blau)  immer ungefähr gleichlang sein sollen...  gibt es dort zu grosse Unterschiede kann es zu Problemen kommen.


----------

